# FM Expressions has a great deal on 1 color transfers!



## royster13

FM Expressions has a great deal on 1 colour plastisol transfers....

15 cent One Color Heat Transfers


----------



## gorilladiver

I just ordered some last week, (1color orange) I am very impressed with the quality on both white and black shirts.


----------



## wormil

I looked at this last week when they had the big banner it said that a monthly or yearly subscription fee was required but I don't see that now.


----------



## NathanAnderson

wormil said:


> I looked at this last week when they had the big banner it said that a monthly or yearly subscription fee was required but I don't see that now.


Wormil,

Just wanted to clarify. Two separate products. The one color program is just $0.15 per piece and $20 setup for any single image one color. 

The monthly or yearly subscription is to get a branded website with an online designer loaded with designs for your business. You do not have to have one of our websites to use the 15 cent program.

They are two separate offerings. Sorry for the confusion.

Thanks,


----------



## 906 GRAFFIX

NathanAnderson said:


> Wormil,
> 
> Just wanted to clarify. Two separate products. The one color program is just $0.15 per piece and $20 setup for any single image one color.
> 
> The monthly or yearly subscription is to get a branded website with an online designer loaded with designs for your business. You do not have to have one of our websites to use the 15 cent program.
> 
> They are two separate offerings. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Thanks,


 All I want to know is what the heck they mean by "ganged images"? What's the difference if the design fits within the size restrictions and it's all on the same vector?? The price difference is substantial.


----------



## royster13

Pretty clear....Even if they fit, if you have more than 1 image you can not use this special......


----------



## Got T

We to asked about ganging the same script a while back and no it then falls out of the special, hum? Well, we had them order transfers from somewhere else instead. They make the rules, you pick the game.


----------



## 906 GRAFFIX

So, I couldn't do a cheerleader with the school name? Is each letter an image? Isn't a smiley face 3 images in a circle? Is 2 faces looking at each other 2 images? I make my own designs, I'm not talking about putting a bunch of swap meet graphics together, so I don't see it as simple at all. Still waiting on their email reply..


----------



## wormil

In printing, smaller designs are usually ganged or imposed on a larger sheet. Ganging is putting 2+ designs on a sheet, not 2 or more images. For example if I have a shirt with 3 print locations, front, back, and sleeve and can fit them all on a 12x19 sheet it saves me money. If you order 100 6x9 size transfers they don't print them on 6x9 sheets, they print them on larger sheets and cut them down. In other types of printing it is sometimes called imposition. If I were printing business cards on an 8.5x11 sheet I could fit 10 cards to a sheet. Transfer printers want to gang for their own efficiency, not to save you money.


----------



## royster13

906 GRAFFIX said:


> So, I couldn't do a cheerleader with the school name? Is each letter an image? Isn't a smiley face 3 images in a circle? Is 2 faces looking at each other 2 images? I make my own designs, I'm not talking about putting a bunch of swap meet graphics together, so I don't see it as simple at all. Still waiting on their email reply..


For the purposes of this special I am guessing that your cheerleader and school name would be considered 1 image....However, if you had designs that were clearly for 3 different locations it would not....

But if you had 3 images (same or different) that would fit on a 12.75 x 19 sheet....Regular price for 100 sheets would be 140.00....But if you order 3 different sheets as specials it would be 3 x 35.00 (100 x 0.15 + 20.00) = 105.00...So even if you can not gang, this deal saves you money....


----------



## 906 GRAFFIX

Got it. Thanks, it's sponsor shirts for a kid I do vinyl graphics for and I'm trying to keep it as cheap as possible, since it's not for profit.


----------



## Foundation

Is F&M still doing that layer of clear around the transfers I read about a while back? This is a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## royster13

Foundation said:


> Is F&M still doing that layer of clear around the transfers I read about a while back? This is a pretty awesome deal.


What layer of clear are you talking about?.....


----------



## wormil

royster13 said:


> What layer of clear are you talking about?.....


They were criticized extensively here for a layer of clear that extended slightly beyond the edges of the color. I emailed them about it and they never responded and I asked about it in several of the critical threads but never got an answer if it was only MyIDwear or also on custom transfers.


----------



## royster13

wormil said:


> They were criticized extensively here for a layer of clear that extended slightly beyond the edges of the color. I emailed them about it and they never responded and I asked about it in several of the critical threads but never got an answer if it was only MyIDwear or also on custom transfers.


That is was probably on their full colour transfers.....Never seen it on spot colour plastisol transfers.....


----------



## wormil

Yeah that's what I was trying to clarify but neither the people who criticized nor F&M would reply.


----------



## royster13

I do not think they monitor this forum as often as we would like.....But if you phone them, they are very responsive.....


----------



## Foundation

Good to hear. Thanks guys. Gonna place my order then.


----------



## wormil

Actually I did call, couldn't get through to anyone so I left a message. No call back, no email reply, no response in the forum (from them or the people complaining). That was pretty much the reason I changed in the first place, their communication is awful. It wasn't the only occasion where I called or emailed and never got a reply. Never had a problem with their transfers or reliability but I just had to email files and trust transfers would show up, they always did but it made me nervous. I'm not needy, don't need handholding, but an email confirmation of receipt and email telling me they shipped would be nice.


----------



## CannibalSam

Just tried out their special and ordered 30 one-color transfers. Does anyone know how soft the ink is once transferred onto the shirt, so I can have a sense of what I'm looking at?


----------



## gorilladiver

CannibalSam said:


> Just tried out their special and ordered 30 one-color transfers. Does anyone know how soft the ink is once transferred onto the shirt, so I can have a sense of what I'm looking at?



I got some a few weeks ago they have very soft feel when transfered.


----------



## wormil

So do they have the clear around the edges?


----------



## gorilladiver

the ones I received did not have any clear outline, just orange ink, that worked great on both white and black shirts


----------



## drdoct

What's their shipping look like? Are they in line? It's funny because shipping used to be the last thing people worried about but now it can end up being half the price. Especially with clothing distributors. They're going nuts charging $25 to ship 10 shirts. It's not just one either, MOST. So anyway, is their shipping reasonable for those 30 you got? I'm looking at getting these with a minimum order since I don't screen print. Their ordering does seem really 1990's though. Inputting your credit card information with everything else and sending it via form? odd.


----------



## royster13

On my order that shipped yesterday, 150 transfers from NJ to WA Fedex ground was less than 11.00....And someone who ordered 30 told me it was about 6.00....Not sure where he is located.....


----------



## drdoct

That's awesome. So they're they actual shipping costs and not some trumped up price like everyone else is doing now. I hate today's way of doing business honestly, or I should say dishonestly.
thanks.


----------



## wormil

UPS & FedEx raise their prices after xmas almost every year. Sanmar is the cheapest shipper out of any distributor I use, sometimes half everyone else.

Transfers usually cost me $12-15/box shipping.


----------



## Foundation

Shipping for me was right around $15 for 500 transfers. Very satisfied, I've placed three orders so far.


----------



## royster13

Has anyone tried to combine orders to save on shipping?...


----------



## hbapparel

I had an issue with the feel of the last batch I ordered. I have ordered black and maroon and the maroon ones were very heavy and felt like the old vinyl. The black ones were soft and felt like regular printing. The fashion formula is great.


----------



## PismoPam

hbapparel said:


> The fashion formula is great.


Is the fashion formula opaque on darks?
We love the athletic formula (the only choice for 15 centers) but I'm doing 2 colors now for pants, wondered if the fashion formula would be softer hand for plaid pj bottoms.

We LOVE F&M.
I just had a design 'fail' their art standards. The email they sent had a form with boxes checked off so that I could see all the problems very clearly. What a blessing, as I am new to corel and often require several readings to understand what is happening. 

For folks who want to gang - they have very realistic prices. 
The 15 centers are for small orders, trial orders, quickness, etc.


----------



## hbapparel

The fashion print is opaque but the freedom fashion print is not.


----------



## drdoct

Yarrrghhh F&M! There is a difference between a billing address and a shipping address! I wasted a half a day and a whole lot of fury only to find out they delivered it to my home instead of my business. Here I was thinking that the 'dumb' fedex guy dropped it somewhere else because it obviously wasn't here. Haven't tried the transfers since I had to wait till the end of the day to get them, but they look good. I was kinda worried because when you can't get the shipping address right then you don't know about the rest. Will post an update when I get time to press.


----------



## PismoPam

YOU are the one who fills out the form online.
It asks for both billing and shipping.
;>)


----------



## drdoct

You are right I WAS THE ONE who put the shipping address correctly too. You really think I was complaining without checking? Really?




PismoPam said:


> YOU are the one who fills out the form online.
> It asks for both billing and shipping.
> ;>)


----------



## royster13

They also send an "Order Acknowledgement" that shows both billing address and shipping address....


----------



## GN

royster13 said:


> For the purposes of this special I am guessing that your cheerleader and school name would be considered 1 image....However, if you had designs that were clearly for 3 different locations it would not....
> 
> But if you had 3 images (same or different) that would fit on a 12.75 x 19 sheet....Regular price for 100 sheets would be 140.00....But if you order 3 different sheets as specials it would be 3 x 35.00 (100 x 0.15 + 20.00) = 105.00...So even if you can not gang, this deal saves you money....


thats the exact same math I came up with  Glad to know I did it right!.. 

AND.. if you do the math per sheet/shirt then your designs come out to .35 cents each which (to me) is GREAT! I haven't ordered any yet, but will be placing an order tonight and if the quality is there then I will become a customer and advocate.


----------



## Johnny Swank

I finally got around to converting all my one color designs to heat transfers mainly because of this deal. Sooooo much easier to deal with transfers when doing custom orders now, and I've gotten into doing koozies and more kid's shirts and onesies too. I should have done this ages ago!

Quality has been fine, easy to apply, fast shipping, and opaque on black shirts. I can't complain at all.


----------



## Omega1999

Is this deal still effect? If so, what's the min? Thanks


----------



## royster13

Did you look on their website?....

How many were you looking for?....At this price after set-up and shipping it would not be practical to order just a few.....


----------



## drdoct

I asked this in a separate post but wanted to ask here since F&M is what I'd be using. 

Can I layer 2- 1 color transfers? Like hit the first layer and then peel... add 2nd layer and cover with my sheet and then press again? Has anyone done this? I'm trying to do up a quote for someone but it's like a $2+ difference so it would be worth it if I can do it.


----------



## wormil

I wouldn't try it, just order 2 color transfers.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## superD70

I agree with Rick, do it right the first time.
plastisol doesnt stick to cured or even over flashed plastisol, inviting disaster in my opinion


----------



## royster13

You might want to compare prices for 2 colours...At some spots on the quantity grid, FM will be higher priced than other suppliers.....


----------



## drdoct

Do you know who would be cheaper? I did look around but what I've found is that F&M is cheaper for a large, 2 color print. But it's a pretty big jump from their 1 color price. I'm going to try 2 different ones just as a test. I wasn't able to use my press all day but now am warming it up just to see. I'm betting it will work but it may be a mess. The problem is that it's only for 25 prints. It's hard to get prices down with 25 prints and 2 colors. I'll post back here in a little bit and then after this weekend I'll have the wife wash it with every other load she does (Saturday is wash day) to see if it holds. Again, I'm open to anyone who is cheaper for 25- 2 color 7x10 transfers.


----------



## royster13

If you are just ordering 25 2 colour prints you are probably looking at close to 100.00 anywhere....

Are you able to order a larger quantity and sell more in the future?....Semo would be less than 100.00 for 50 x 2 colours....

Can you order a gang sheet with another client's design that uses the same colours?...

Can the design be done in cad cut heat press vinyl?....

If there is "zero" chance of selling extra transfer in the future, maybe screen printing will be a better chose in this instance...


----------



## drdoct

Actually, I think this may work great. I just did 2 of my 'extra' ones as a test and so far it looks great. I don't see why it wouldn't honestly. I always repress it for half the time anyway after I peel. Both look good. I'll know more after this weekend though! No, they're specific things that are for a school's yearbook staff. I'd like to do vinyl but honestly don't know if I can cut that thin line out decently. All my stuff is like these type orders. Wish I could get some 100+ fun stuff to do.


----------



## GN

I'm in tge same boat and actually thought of doing this yesterday. If u have two parts of tge design that don't overlap ... It seems to me u could press the first color, then put parchment over it and press the second color. I realize that tge second press might be too much heat for tge second but maybe let it cool down first or something. Let me know how it works.


----------



## thereiderfamily

Is Nathan still at F&M? Seems like all new people the last time I called. And, customer service seems to have taken a hit.  

I have used F&M for years. Ordered $8000.00 worth of transfers on my first run and smaller orders after that. My first order did have that clear layer that extended beyond the print. And a bit of a heavy feel, but the quality was good and they were very durable. So, I could live with that. Then they came out with the fashion print - and I was thrilled. They were perfect. No clear layer and much softer feel - yet just as durable. 

But the last order I received a few weeks ago had a whole new problem I hadn't seen before. The edges were jagged sort of. Messy I guess is a more accurate description - not sharp and clean as they have been in the past. I don't know how their press works - but I have seen similar issues when manually screen printing - it being caused by either the ink being pushed through too hard, or the backside of the screen needing to be cleaned more thoroughly. I assume presses can have similar problems. Another possibility is that the file wasn't rendered in a high enough resolution. Although, it was vector and should have been...

So, I don't know. I sent pictures. And they are investigating. But, I've been waiting a few weeks now. This isn't how my experience with them has been in the past. And it's a little disappointing - mostly the lack of communication - and feeling like you have to keep calling and bugging them. I have a job to complete here! 

I just wonder of the same people are running things....

Here are the pics:
[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t1.jpg[/media]
[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t2.jpg[/media]
[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t3.jpg[/media]

The first two are how they printed on a cotton t-shirt (they asked me if it was a sweater! - it's just close-up). In the picture "t3.jpg" - this is the actual transfer. Same problem can be seen - but also, there is this weird offset embossed into the ink that you can see. I've never seen that before with their transfers either. Maybe it doesn't affect anything, it's just strange. The main issue for me is those sloppy edges.


----------



## wormil

Weeks?!? If it took more than a day or two it would be my last order.

F&Ms customer service has always been minimalist but I never had any issue with their quality or reliability.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Johnny Swank

I spoke too soon. I'm having a hell of time with my last (gang sheet, not the .15 cent deal) order. Very poor adhesion with the fashion formula, and both the white and black ink are coming out waaaay too glossy instead a matte finish. I'm going to call and email tonight, but I'm going to have eat a ru$h job with my local screenprinter to make the job happen. I'm non-plussed to say the least with this. 

At this point, I'm going to stay well away from this fashion ink if it's going to be this touchy. The athletic formula has been fine, and I don't see a huge difference in any case between the two. Hopefully F&M will make some sort arrangement to make this right, but I'm not going to hold my breath based on the last few posts.


----------



## thereiderfamily

Oops. Never posted pics before, so I guess I broke the rules with my links. Sorry. Here they are following the instructions (I hope). 

[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t1.jpg[/media]
[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t2.jpg[/media]
[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t3.jpg[/media]


----------



## Johnny Swank

Mine look similar to what you've run into. Edges are a bit of a mess, and that glossy finish ain't cutting it either.


----------



## thereiderfamily

@Johnny Swank
Yes, the fashion print is trickier, for sure. I always have to do a bunch of tests with each new batch before the run. Each batch seems to be different. In every case, I have to pump up the heat and the pressure with them, and then fiddle with the time. The pics I posted are of the fashion ink. Many didn't adhere or could be peeled off before I got it right. These are good - but you can see the other problem I am having.

Although I like the feel of the fashion print better, the athletic print is much more stable and consistent. I just don't care for the overprint of the adhesive on the ones I still have and use. I am guessing they fixed that on those? They're lucky I didn't send them all back!  But, I print onesies - mostly just type, so it's small. More noticeable on the darks. I WOULD have sent them back if they were larger prints - as it would have been more noticeable.


----------



## thereiderfamily

Johnny Swank said:


> Mine look similar to what you've run into. Edges are a bit of a mess, and that glossy finish ain't cutting it either.



Right. I know. And that's what you get when you have to go with higher heat and longer press time. I can live with that (personally - these actually dulled up once they were washed), but those edges are not acceptable. I was wondering where the rep was going with her questioning when she asked me if these were printed on a sweater. ha ha! My guess is that they are trying to find a way to blame me for it and not replace them. I'm a nice girl, and try to avoid confrontation - but - I'm also experienced graphic artist and screen printer who can easily argue my case. 

Anyway, I don't know what is taking so long to "investigate". I gave them pics of not only the pressed version - but the transfer itself... and the problem exists in both places. The type is Helvetica, for goodness sake. Converted to paths. A vector file with no size limitation. Bumpy Helvetica does NOT fit in with my modern image.  And a good customer service team would have just immediately replaced them and got them to me right away with the pictures alone. Especially since I have been a loyal customer since 2007.


----------



## hbapparel

I have decided to get completely away from transfers. The only ones that are worth a damn are transfer express, and their pricing is outrageous. You can find a contract printer to do the work for much cheaper and more reliable. I have wasted way too much money on crappy transfers. Time to start printing!


----------



## Johnny Swank

I'm not going to throw them under the bus just yet, but fingers crossed on coming a quick resolution to this. I'm swamped right now, and this is the last thing I need on my plate.


----------



## thereiderfamily

Johnny Swank said:


> I'm not going to throw them under the bus just yet, but fingers crossed on coming a quick resolution to this. I'm swamped right now, and this is the last thing I need on my plate.


Oops. Sorry. Just looked at my notes - this last batch, the ones I posted, I actually had to go back down to the recommended heat. I have to do so much adjusting with each new order, I can't rely on memory alone. Looks like I found the sweet spot at 350º, 60 psi and 30 seconds. So mainly, just longer time. Seeing that you may have gotten them around the same time I did, it may work for you. But, they will be glossy. However, after the first wash - the matte finish returns. It's just a matter of whether your client will be OK with that.


----------



## Johnny Swank

Wow - 30 seconds. I went up to 20 seconds and started getting press marks on the black shirts I was using. I'll give that a shot though. Probably beef up the pressing area with a pillow and teflon sheet and hope for the best.


----------



## thereiderfamily

Johnny Swank said:


> Wow - 30 seconds. I went up to 20 seconds and started getting press marks on the black shirts I was using. I'll give that a shot though. Probably beef up the pressing area with a pillow and teflon sheet and hope for the best.


Yes, I DO use a pillow underneath and teflon covering the entire area where the press meets the shirt. And this test was youth Gilden 100% cotton tee. Besides the bumps in the print itself, looks great after several washes. It's not coming off! 

Good luck!


----------



## wormil

thereiderfamily said:


> Oops. Never posted pics before, so I guess I broke the rules with my links. Sorry. Here they are following the instructions (I hope).
> 
> [media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t1.jpg[/media]
> [media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t2.jpg[/media]
> [media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/t3.jpg[/media]


The sheep could be a couple things but it looks a lot like they ran too long without clean the back of the screens. The last one looks like the screen didn't have enough tension. Were these on the same sheet?


----------



## royster13

hbapparel said:


> I have decided to get completely away from transfers. The only ones that are worth a damn are transfer express, and their pricing is outrageous. You can find a contract printer to do the work for much cheaper and more reliable. I have wasted way too much money on crappy transfers. Time to start printing!


No doubt there is times when a "contract printer" is the best bet.....But I make lot of sales to schools, churches, etc. where they do not have many orders up front and do not want to take much of a risk.....So I do, order extra transfers and it pays off....


----------



## thereiderfamily

wormil said:


> The sheep could be a couple things but it looks a lot like they ran too long without clean the back of the screens. The last one looks like the screen didn't have enough tension. Were these on the same sheet?


No, the sheep were ganged on one sheet and the text on another. Ordered/shipped together - but who knows what the queue was. 

I have no experience with plastisol presses, only regular printing presses and manual screen printing. But - that's exactly what I thought of. The screens needed cleaning. Although they are ALL bad. So, not even some good ones in there...

Sadly, the iron-on tests I made for my son to wear in the photo shoot look better. Much crisper. And, that means they REALLY suck. 

[media]http://www.luminafire.com/fm/gav.jpg[/media]


----------



## Fenrir

I like the little sheep. If you have a cutter maybe get some heat press vinyl to do a few with just to have some until you get the transfers fixed?


----------



## thereiderfamily

hbapparel said:


> I have decided to get completely away from transfers. The only ones that are worth a damn are transfer express, and their pricing is outrageous. You can find a contract printer to do the work for much cheaper and more reliable. I have wasted way too much money on crappy transfers. Time to start printing!


I hear ya! As you can see here, I've been around old-fashioned screen printing my whole life:

About Us | Snugfits

My dad tells me all the time - go back to what is tried and true. AND what you can have CONTROL over.


----------



## wormil

The important part is having control. New things aren't necessarily bad (not that transfers are remotely new) but its putting your fate into someone else's hands that can be nerve wracking.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13

wormil said:


> The important part is having control. New things aren't necessarily bad (not that transfers are remotely new) but its putting your fate into someone else's hands that can be nerve wracking.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


As someone who has outsourced 10,000+ orders over the years, I think control is over-rated....

Yes it takes some time to find good suppliers, but once you do, it becomes so easy....I have several vendors I have been using for over a decade.....


----------



## hbapparel

royster13 said:


> As someone who has outsourced 10,000+ orders over the years, I think control is over-rated....
> 
> Yes it takes some time to find good suppliers, but once you do, it becomes so easy....I have several vendors I have been using for over a decade.....


Royster, who is your favorite supplier? I seriously cannot find any consistency in the transfers aside from transfer express. And at their prices, I can get waterbase or discharge printing for half of the costs.


----------



## wormil

TE is economical if you order from their design catalog but customs are expensive.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13

My comment was not specific to transfers.....I sell mostly promotional products.....For transfers I use a local printer and less frequently F&M Expressions and Transfer Express...And I have no problems making money with transfers.....

I will take an order for few pieces but order 100 to 200 transfers and continue to sell the the same design long after they get the 1st batch....That is the key to making money with transfers.....And picking designs that this is suitable for...After a while you will get to know which ones will keep on selling....I tend to order fewer extras for date specific events....

And as far as Easy Prints......Yes they are pricy but the designs are easy to sell and they are quick.....So sometimes because of time, clients have no problem paying the price...I do not have a great selection of printers nearby so if time is an issue, Transfer Express works well....

I mostly sell to businesses clients...I have found that they are not as finicky or as price sensitive as say schools, sports clubs or churches....They are also not keen on ordering big batches, so I set up a transfer design and allow them to replenish a dozen or two at a time......

There is no doubt if you have a fixed size order, screen printing is the best option.....But for most of my clients, I make more money in the long run with transfers.....


----------



## thereiderfamily

royster13 said:


> There is no doubt if you have a fixed size order, screen printing is the best option.....But for most of my clients, I make more money in the long run with transfers.....


Right. I HAVE to use transfers for my onesies - because they are made to order, and I can't tie up inventory with specific designs.

*UPDATE:* F&M did agree to replace my order without any hassle. I also heard from Nathan, so he IS still there (I've always liked him a lot) - I guess they have just grown. Which, you know, good for them. So, I have a new "rep". 

I also asked them to send my ganged vector file back to me because my copy had become corrupted in a computer crash, and they did right away. So - that was really nice of them.

Anyway, seems like they are back to providing the customer service I always knew and loved. My rep explained that the delay in response was unusual - so, hopefully just a fluke.

I'm extremely pleased with the fashion prints themselves. Once you figure out the best settings for your press - they adhere well, are very durable - and look fantastic. Mine always end up glossy, but as I said before - this resolves after the first wash and returns to a matte finish. So, I'm fine with that. I would just encourage others to try different settings other than what they recommend if you run into trouble with peeling. I've always been able to avoid the problem that way.


----------



## dizzle22

Hi everyone, this is the second post I've done, but I'm always referencing this site to help with my small business. I have a nice size client base and suddenly I find myself swamped with all kinds of orders. I've ordered transfers from Artbrands, and F&M Expressions. When I received my order from Artbrands I was pleased with the quality of the transfer but I needed that same quality on a dark shirt. They use Deco Trans for dark shirts and when I received the order it was nothing like I expected. The feel was extremely heavy and shiny. I was able to get a refund on a set of 72 but as for the other 200 I had to eat leaving me with useless transfers. Next I used F&M. While their athletic transfers aren't as bad as Artbrands they still aren't what you're looking for when pressing a quality shirt. Because my orders were so backed up I had to go on a limb and order all my transfers through them. My customer is not pleased with the clear outline around the design that looks as if it will begin peeling any day now. When I called and asked about this, I got this reply back from Nathan in the sales department:

_The clear ink is spread slightly around our multicolor (2, 3+ color spot) and Freedom transfers in the Athletic formula. It gives the product tremendous washability on 100%polyester, cotton and cotton polyester blends. Our fashion formula options do not have that clear spread, but they will not work on 100% polyester garments. 

Applied at 325 F with heavy pressure for 7 seconds they will not have peeling issues. The clear is most noticeably on black or dark garments and will dull/fade after washing.
_

But that doesn't change the fact that the edges feel like they can be peeled off, and even worse, look like they can be peeled off. 
The other transfers I ordered were the one color athletic transfers. The results from these are a lot better than the ones I paid more money for so expect much more out of. 
From now on I'll be going with Silver Mountain Graphics for my plastisol transfers of less than seven colors, and Dowling Graphics for anything with multiple colors and expect great results from.


----------



## wormil

dizzle22 said:


> Deco Trans for dark shirts and when I received the order it was nothing like I expected. The feel was extremely heavy and shiny. I was able to get a refund on a set of 72 but as for the other 200 I had to eat leaving me with useless transfers. Next I used F&M. While their athletic transfers aren't as bad as Artbrands they still aren't what you're looking for when pressing a quality shirt.
> 
> From now on I'll be going with Silver Mountain Graphics for my plastisol transfers of less than seven colors, and Dowling Graphics for anything with multiple colors and expect great results from.


Couple of notes... Decotrans isn't a plastisol transfer, it is a vinyl product which is why it feels heavier. Basically they print on a vinyl sheet with a solvent printer then trim around it. Stahls sells a similar product, Cad-Printz, which I recently used for the first time. I'm not familiar with DecoTrans but the Cad-Printz had a much lighter hand than I expected and the print looked fantastic. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for full color printing with the caveat that it will not look or feel anything like screenprinting.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-heat-press-print-job-examples/t188476.html

From your other thread, I see that you had ordered Decotrans before and should have known what to expect. It's important to match the product to the function, if your customer is expecting screenprinting then neither Decotrans or Cadprintz would be an appropriate choice.

I haven't used F&M since they started using the clear outline but I never had any issue with their transfers. 

It's a good idea to order samples before ordering from anyone.


----------



## CenCal559

about the ganging part does that mean i cant put multiple tags with my brand and the size?


----------



## bomber315

fm expressions just raped me on shipping... $11 in stock numbers, $15.91 in shipping


----------



## PismoPam

We have never had a problem with shipping charges - and we are in Montana, thousands of miles from F&M


----------



## drdoct

They're ALWAYS high on shipping. I can ship a freakin box of 20 shirts for the price they want for 60 transfers. But it's still a decent deal. I keep saying I'm going to use someone else until it comes time and I always end up ordering from F&M because it's fast and usually cheaper.


----------



## PismoPam

I think you are right on small quantities.
We started off with their 15 cents special in small quantities. 
What a blessing to try something so quickly and cheaply!
Now we mostly do 144 of XL gang sheets, and the shipping charges are totally OK.


----------



## bomber315

yeah shipping is ok in large quantities... but the little stuff hurts... like 1 baseball team... i have $27 dollars in just numbers for 13 shirts... SMALL QUANTITIES ARE FOR THE DEVIL!!!


----------



## wormil

bomber315 said:


> fm expressions just raped me on shipping... $11 in stock numbers, $15.91 in shipping


That's normal. I always estimate $12-15 shipping minimum.


----------



## royster13

I see F&M has added 0.20 12" x12" transfers to the mix.....25.00 set-up....single image only......Saw this via a banner ad on this site......But can not find any info on their site.....Anyone know how to order these?....


----------



## drdoct

Yeah I saw that. If you click through like you're going to buy a .15 one it takes you to the new ordering site. You can choose it there. 

I like that they finally made it easier to bundle orders since they overcharge for shipping, but there is a big disconnect between the two sites. Once you're on the other ordering site, there is no link to get back to the original site. So if you want to find out about something else or buy something that's not listed then you've got to order there and go back and order off the other thing. Or at least that's how I figure it works. 
I applaud their effort to make a shopping cart, but they should get a professional to do their sites because it looks very amateurish. And the last few times I've ordered it's been followed up with a call saying that the .ai file didn't upload properly. If they threw some $$ at a decent web developer instead of who they're using (if they're paying for what they have now they need to fire them), then they could really be head and shoulders above their competition and start looking more like a big player.


----------



## TheEsko245

I printed about 40 shirts with the single color transfers and they looked good at the time, but before even washing I'm ending up with cracking on the test prints I did. The coverage is great and the hand is decent though.


----------



## CenCal559

TheEsko245 said:


> I printed about 40 shirts with the single color transfers and they looked good at the time, but before even washing I'm ending up with cracking on the test prints I did. The coverage is great and the hand is decent though.


Yeah they crack fast


----------



## drdoct

I've NEVER had anything like that happen to my transfers. The only time I've really experienced cracking is when I have over pressed the transfer. Other than that... they are great. A little heavy on the hand (more like vinyl), but never anything like your gold numbers. If you double and triple press these past their time, they will crack. I even up my pressure up to around 80psi and it really gets in the garment good so pressure doesn't really hurt it like extra pressing does.


----------



## royster13

My experience with the 15 cents transfers has been good, however, it appears to me that too much heat, too much time and/or too much pressure will result in the transfers deteriorating quicker....


----------



## Cmatsoff

I just finished my first job using the 15cent F&M transfers. They worked out very well. Came off easy. Nice hand to them. Perfect for the job I was doing. Ordered 50 of each black/white. Client was pleased which is really what it's all about. Will order from them again when job calls for it. Have also used Transfer Express when utilizing their designs which also went very smoothly.


----------



## 2hipp4u

I have noticed that the opasity is not very good on recent orders, very noticeable on darks.


----------



## PismoPam

This is our 2nd year using F&M. Most of this years orders have been 2 color. However, I still use their one color special to test out new themes, or for speed of service. I feel I've grown so much as a designer because I can afford to experiment with the one color special, then tweak it until it works. We just began adding silver&black to our standard designs flow (black&white, navy&white,etc), and WOWWOWWOW looks great on so many items. 
Sorry you are having trouble, but with transfers you have to just trytry again.


----------



## TheEsko245

I've used a bunch since then and not had a problem. Also the 40 I printed had no issues after multiple washes. I have absolutely no idea what I did wrong but I'm sure it was a user error.

All that said at 15 cents a transfer, the price is always right.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Just emailed FM expressions about the 20 cents transfers, and it's true. Told them congrats! They have a new partner. Transfer express is nice, but too expensive and that 12x12 print area is what I'm looking for in my niche market.


----------



## royster13

valleyboy_1 said:


> Just emailed FM expressions about the 20 cents transfers, and it's true. Told them congrats! They have a new partner. Transfer express is nice, but too expensive and that 12x12 print area is what I'm looking for in my niche market.


They have had a banner ad running here for a couple months....


----------



## valleyboy_1

I cannot see any ads on the TSF app


----------

